# Thoughts on the new AFX Long Beach set



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought my little boy the new AFX "Big D" track for a Christmas present and could not resist buying myself one of the new Long Beach sets.

The Long Beach set has to be one of the greatest 2 lane track sets ever offered. The concept, track arrangements and size are too good to pass up.
The "box art" is also appealing as well. 

I am yet to set it up but I do greatly enjoy sliding it out of the box and just staring at! My wife laughs and says she just can't understand what is to look at...

One thing that was a surprise (it was not indicated on the box) was that the set included a lap counter. This is the first AFX lap counter I have owned and am a little confused by it. If it is placed on the front straight, it appears the cars must run clockwise. This might be fine for the Long Beach set (does anybody know the direction of the real Long Beach circut?) but if the lapcounter was used on a stock car set up running counter clockwise the lap counter would have to be turned around making the numbers and words upside down?......Also, it appears the track is painted so that the starting blocks are behind the lap mechanism. This requires the lap indicator to be "9" at the start of the race. The cars start, flip the counter to "0" and everything works hereafter fine. Am i missing something here? 

My only complaint of this great set is the cars are nicely painted but the drivers, helmet and all, are a black shape. I took some decal scraps and solveset and made the uniforms a color and the visors silver. Big, big improvement.

My only suggestions would be that the set would have been a great way to introduce red and white aprons in lieu of gaurdrails. Such aprons would be very appropriate for this track and have added greatly to the concept. Aprons are long, long overdue! The controllers would have been better had they been the size of the good ole yellow Russkit AFX controllers of 35 years ago.

This set is a tremendous effort in bringing realism and play value to home racing sets. Everybody should buy one this Christmas season!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*You're right about the drivers...*










....Kind of looks funny having black blobs piloting those cars with the fine print on the sponsor decals.

The Long Beach circuit does run clockwise. 

Long Beach is a street circuit, so the track is lined with concrete barriers and catch fencing mostly. That is something that lends itself to modeling too!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't understand why these drivers came this way. Especially as older TOMY AFX Indy style cars came with painted drivers. 

Your drivers look great. Especially when you know how bad they look all black. I was proud of my work with decal scraps till I saw yours! Great work.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Those look great Split. ut shouldn't racy have a Wreslin' mask and ape on? LOL...

Coach!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Those look great Split. ut shouldn't racy have a Wreslin' mask and ape on? LOL...
> 
> Coach!



Huh???


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks like Coach's keyboard has some dead spots. Turn that thing over and shake it awhile and see what falls out.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TK Solver said:


> Looks like Coach's keyboard has some dead spots. Turn that thing over and shake it awhile and see what falls out.




damm thing is full of resin, will have to take the long walk to the garage and get another one..lol. seems to be fine now, what I mumbled was.....Shouldn't tracy have a wresling mask and cape on.. lol


ave opps dve dang dav screw this,
Coach!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I dunno Coach...*

I think you may have something there... an ape on it might look good!

nuther


----------

